# A little upset



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I got the perfect finger bow finally ive told you guys about it the Hoyt Fast Flight Super Slam great bow has everything I need. Although its in perfect condition at the moment and I emailed Hoyt they said they dont makes limbs for the bow anymore!:mg: Im tempted to just put it up before I get really attached to it. Im pretty much just depressed now because I found a great bow but if something happens to the limbs im screwed. I could always go with my dads old PSE Fire Flight but that's older yet wonder if they still make limbs for that?


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*just shoot it*

shot it alot. hoyt limbs are tought as they get. plus you would be surprised you might find one cheap on here or ebay as back up.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

mnjeff said:


> shot it alot. hoyt limbs are tought as they get. plus you would be surprised you might find one cheap on here or ebay as back up.


I have a newer FF the limb split on it but because my freinds dad dry fired it before he gave it to me. So I can expect to have a good long life out of this bow? Im gonna try Ebay now.


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

*Yeah dude, don't sweat it.*

Those old Hoyts are tough as nails. Went to school with a guy whose dad had hunted with the same bow for 14 or 15 years and finally gave it up to buy a "speed bow" (Hoyt was still in perfect working order). 

It is a rare thing to find a bow you "Love". I have an Onieda AeroForce that I have been limping along for years now. It is on its 2nd or third set of limbs (which they don't make anymore) and keep scrunging parts. If I remember right, you are an instictive guy. Don't know how long you have been shooting that way, but I have done it for a while and I'll tell you, the way the bow feels to you makes all the different in the world. If that one is it, shoot it... the parts will turn up somewhere if you need them down the road. Lower draw weight and heavy arrows go a long wayu into cutting down on wear and tear. If you talk to the right folks at the factory they will probably know where to find you some, even if doing it unoffically.

Good luck!


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I shoot a 2001 Hoyt ProTec.
As I've posted, due to nock problems, 1.5 dry fires.

Still going strong.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Look on Ebay for a idenical one for a parts or what ever :darkbeer:


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

GuyWithBow said:


> Those old Hoyts are tough as nails. Went to school with a guy whose dad had hunted with the same bow for 14 or 15 years and finally gave it up to buy a "speed bow" (Hoyt was still in perfect working order).
> 
> It is a rare thing to find a bow you "Love". I have an Onieda AeroForce that I have been limping along for years now. It is on its 2nd or third set of limbs (which they don't make anymore) and keep scrunging parts. If I remember right, you are an instictive guy. Don't know how long you have been shooting that way, but I have done it for a while and I'll tell you, the way the bow feels to you makes all the different in the world. If that one is it, shoot it... the parts will turn up somewhere if you need them down the road. Lower draw weight and heavy arrows go a long wayu into cutting down on wear and tear. If you talk to the right folks at the factory they will probably know where to find you some, even if doing it unoffically.
> 
> Good luck!


You would be right ive been shooting instcintive 5-7 years depending how you want to look at it. Im getting some new arrows for the bow tomm they are Easton aluminum's weighting about 540grs I want to take good care of this thing. The reason I got it is so that I could shoot it at 80lbs (which I can pull fine im not killing myself here) its actually pretty fast for being one and it has a lot of smack at 65lbs. 

May seem strange to you guys I actually dont wanna mention it but when I was 12 I got in to instcintive shooting and I prayed to God just about everyday for the past 5 years to become good at it and to keep me away from sights. Wouldn't ya know it the 2nd day I had sights on my bow last week my string breaks? I really feel this is the Good Lord answering my prayers so hopefully this bow will do what I need it to.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

BTW I looked on Ebay no other bows like mine ill keep checking.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

If worse comes to worse. I'll bet Barnsdale will make you some.

Robert


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds like you are on the right track wit the aluminum arrows. Would shoot the lowest setting on the bow and use the heaviest arrows I could get to spine up. Is nice to shoot big poundage (used to shoot an 86# Clearwater myself), but is completely uneccessary on NA big game. 

Don't know too much about Barnsdale stuff, but custum limbs (if you ever need them) is always an option. Like said before, if you like that bow, shoot it and sort out the problems as they come.


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

Robert58 said:


> If worse comes to worse. I'll bet Barnsdale will make you some.
> 
> Robert


That's what I was gonna suggest as well.


----------



## Bambam26 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Barnsdale*

Dave I am sure would be able to make you limbs if needed, and he does awesome work.....


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I had the same thought.......wondered if Barnsdale would do it.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

How much does Barnsdale charge for limbs? Would I be better off to email them?


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

BowHunter6666 said:


> How much does Barnsdale charge for limbs? Would I be better off to email them?


He told me 200.00 for a old striker bow


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thats a great price IMO do I have to send him the bow or just give him limb measurements? 

A little off topic but is there anything wrong with hunting and shooting with an old wheel bow when you got a new bow sitting in your room?


----------



## CWW (Jun 30, 2004)

BowHunter6666 said:


> Thats a great price IMO do I have to send him the bow or just give him limb measurements?
> 
> A little off topic but is there anything wrong with hunting and shooting with an old wheel bow when you got a new bow sitting in your room?


I work for Bear Archery and have a new Truth bow sitting the case, I still prefer my round wheel Caribou


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I have a set of black Super Slam Supreme limbs in a filing cabinet that haven't seen the light of day in maby ten years. They were warrant limbs, and I put them on a riser for a while, but never shot them. If you have 40.00 + shipping that you'd like to part with, they're yours. Not sure if they are 16"
or 17"


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks CWW that gives me faith im not crazy lol. Is it even possible that these bows will be around when im your guys age or will I eventually have to upgrade? As I see it theyll probley stop making strings and cables and ill have to have everything custom built. That will be a grim day.

Also should I care what other hunters think? Ive been picked on alot because I change my mind so much my reason is because I want to find something thats going to work perfect for me. My Mom tells me lifes to short to care what people think do what you feel is right and what God tells you.

Anway back on topic I emailed Barnsdale waiting for a reply.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> I have a set of black Super Slam Supreme limbs in a filing cabinet that haven't seen the light of day in maby ten years. They were warrant limbs, and I put them on a riser for a while, but never shot them. If you have 40.00 + shipping that you'd like to part with, they're yours. Not sure if they are 16"
> or 17"


Would be nice but I got a PM saying that I cant buy anything from AT til im 18 which I was unaware of but thanks to the good MODing im now aware.

Thanks Doc :wave3:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I had no idea you were a young Lad. Pm me your address and I'll just send you the limbs OK?, In fact, I'll send you a riser too....


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I had a Super Slam Supreme which was 43 ATA with control cams.

I went thru 4 sets of limbs in around 2 years with that bow and I was shooting heavy alluminiums in those days with 125 grain points. They start to split in the button at the base of the V in the limbs so look for signs of problems here.

After the issue they had with these limbs "fast glass" they started making split limbs. A guess if you make limbs that are not supposed to split and they do you might as well start with limbs with splits.

I loved this Super Slam when I first got it and cam 4th & 6th in the finger class of the UK championship with it, but got fed up with lims busting. Hoyt denied the problems and treated me very badly but my dealer was superb. They even lent me a bow to shoot in the Welsh Champs but guess what happened ... yep the limbs went.

So since that day I will never buy another Hoyt, still like their bows but they will never recieve another penny from me. 

Enjoy the SuperSlam it was a great bow just watch those limbs:darkbeer:


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Limey I cant belive Hoyt gave you so much fuss that doesnt sound like the kind of people they are. But your shooting a great bow right now so I guess it doesnt matter.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

BowHunter6666 said:


> Sorry to hear that Limey I cant belive Hoyt gave you so much fuss that doesnt sound like the kind of people they are. But your shooting a great bow right now so I guess it doesnt matter.


Hoyt refused to acknowledge the problem although it was very wide spread.

The Constitution came from the same Hoyt dealer that looked after me all those years ago.

I have just purchased another bow yesterday to shoot with fingers and no sight...guess I am an addict


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*I had the same issue...*

I was going to buy a Hoyt Aspen, but called Hoyt and they had no parts for the Aspen at all. I know of other companies that offer "lifetime" warranties on their bows, but don't make parts for bows that are only five years old. Guess their definition of lifetime differs from mine; must be "for the lifetime of the bow, not the shooter..."


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree Manhunter


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Just got an email from Barnsdale Dave will make me limbs may take 4-6 months so I want to get one of my Fire Flights up and running. Is it true that bows with the tear drop style string and steel cables are more proned to blowing up compared to a bow that has regular strings and cables like with the newer bows? 

A guy I talked to who own a shop said they are because you cant really see what's going on with the steel cables one shot they maybe ok then the next your bow is exploding. I shoot fairly heavy bows and this concerns me I had one of my Fireflights blow up at around 72lbs because a cable snapped. What's your opinions tear drop shooters?


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I shot a Martin Firecat with the Teardrop cable system up untill a few years ago. On my Firecat when my peep all of a sudden rotated on me it was usually a strand in my string under the center serving or strands breaking in the cable. If my peep rotates and I take off the center serving and do not find any strands broke in my string I replace the cables. I had my Firecat plow up on me twice from the cables.

I will never shoot a bow with teardrop cables again.

Robert


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

BowHunter6666 said:


> I got the perfect finger bow finally ive told you guys about it the Hoyt Fast Flight Super Slam great bow has everything I need. Although its in perfect condition at the moment and I emailed Hoyt they said they dont makes limbs for the bow anymore!:mg: Im tempted to just put it up before I get really attached to it. Im pretty much just depressed now because I found a great bow but if something happens to the limbs im screwed. I could always go with my dads old PSE Fire Flight but that's older yet wonder if they still make limbs for that?


Bowhunter6666,

I'm an "old guy" who is more that a little anal about my bows (and just about everything else). But you, my lad, simply worry too much. Enjoy the bow and don't worry about it breaking. If it does break, find another bow to "love". I sort of "love" all of my bows including a 1986 ProHunter, #72 pounds with teardrops and steel cables. I've shot it a lot and never have I had a bit of trouble with it. I also still have a ProVantage Hunter with the fastflight system and a Spectra Eclipse also with fastflight. No problems -- nada. I shoot 32 inch 2317's with all of these bows. My most recent bow is a 2002 ProTec. I'm shooting carbons out of this one. Again no problems -- nada. I "love'm" all.

Tom


----------



## CWW (Jun 30, 2004)

I had an old bear with the steel cables for 12 years and never had a problem.You could probably get them changed easy enough if your concerned about it. Heck, strings, limbs and FF cables can all break. Like tquil said, just enjoy the bow....Craig


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Your mighty right I worry to much I never did until my PSE blew up scared the crap out of me.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

I had one of Hoyt's first cam bows break a cable and send a teardrop into my forearm. I still have the scar. Just part of the territory. I did not "love" that bow, but I wish that I had kept it. It was a classic. 

Tom


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I had half the nock break off and skim my rest had a welt but went away arrow was fine. Never thought it would happen to me I pray the Hoyt stays intact!


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

So how can Hoyt offer a lifetime warranty on there bows when they quit making parts for them. That just seem like a bunch of BS to me.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I hear ya Tim my cousin is still shooting an old Jennings he's had for 11 years I feel that if someone is really attached to a bow they dont want to buy something new if their current bow is working great. They could still make money with strings and cables but they small dollar isn't much to $800!


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

*Warranty*



Timbow2 said:


> So how can Hoyt offer a lifetime warranty on there bows when they quit making parts for them. That just seem like a bunch of BS to me.


Timbow,

The answer's easy. They just don't say whose lifetime. 

Respectfully,
dbracer


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

If I remeber correctly Hoyt did not offer lifetime warranty in the days if the Super Slam.

I have to agree about not worry and just shoot the bow and enjoy it.

I have had a Hoyt Ram Hunter explode on me in the shop when I tried a compound for the first time.The cable teardrop caught on my bracer and exploded the bow that was so painfull. But it was recabled and that was the first compound I purchased been hooked since.

Nearly lost my finger on changing the string on my SuperSlam when the Martin string changer (Kind off portable press) exploded and the cam fired luckily it only grazed my fingertip as I pulled back.

I have seen a Hoyt Provantage riser explode on a guy at full draw and smash him in the head. But I have never worried about one of my risers exploding on me and I still have a Provantage. 

As someone once said "don't worry it may never happen":darkbeer:


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Well she is shooting AMAZING I stepped out to about 42-43 yards and shot this group instinctive with fingers. The target is actully a bag target that I shot to hell I find it easier to be accurate by picking spots in the cotton rather then bullseyes. Tell me what you guys think.

Pic 1









Pic 2 (diffrent angle same group)









Old Hoyt is shooting amazing cant wait to take a deer with it.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Interesting thread. No wonder some you guys don't like Hoyt. For what it's worth I've seen a number of compound bows explode including Hoyt and other brands, but mostly other brands. As a longbow shooter, it always made me chuckle until one of my home-mades blew. Bows are like ice art, to be appreciated while it lasts. If you think your old Hoyts are giving you trouble, you should try self bows for a while. After that everything looks iron-clad, LOL. I know it's tempting to keep and shoot old bows. I have quite an assortment of old recurves that I shoot on occasion by not too much, lest they let go too and, unlike compounds, they retain some value. I have a number of late model Hoyt compounds that I shoot fingers with and they give me very little trouble. I tried an accu-wheeled Aspen for a while but quickly learned NOTHING was available for it, even third party stuff like grips and quivers. The online Hoyt tune charts go back 10 years but parts sure don't. It's just the way it is, with Hoyt and other brands. You can play with old stuff or bite the bullet and get something new and improved. Just my humble opinion, of course.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah,
But at $800 a pop thats a big bullet to bite.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Well $800 smackers will get you a new one and half that will get you one that's two years old and still supported by Hoyt.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

AKRuss said:


> Well $800 smackers will get you a new one and half that will get you one that's two years old and still supported by Hoyt.


Will It? Do you know if warranties and tranferable. Or are you just talking parts? I guess the thing that bugs me is my Hoyt is an 02. If I had a limb fail how would they cover it if they don't make the LX Pro limbs anymore? Its stuff like that that make there lifetime warranty seem a little ingenuine.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

The Hoyt warranty is to the original owner only, I believe. Besides, once you press your new bow, which is the first thing I do to put on a good string, no warranty applies. You can still get new most replacement cams, axles, most limbs and such for a few years. I'm not sure what Hoyt would do to replace LXPro limbs that are under warrantly. Are yours or is this just an academic question? I suspect they do something but don't know what and don't want to speculate, LOL. Actually, I don't understand why you guys are so hung up on the warranty. I void mine within a day or two of getting a new bow and don't look back. Now that I have a bow press, I don't think I'd let someone else have all the fun, pro shop or not. There's nothing preventing you going to another brand, of course, though I'm not sure what that will or will not do.


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

BowHunter6666 said:


> ....... Tell me what you guys think.
> 
> Ya need a new target.
> 
> ...


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

dbracer said:


> BowHunter6666 said:
> 
> 
> > ....... Tell me what you guys think.
> ...


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

GuyWithBow said:


> dbracer said:
> 
> 
> > Great shooting by the way! If you can put them in there like that, shoot that bow 'til it fall apart then go buy another one just like it.
> ...


----------

